# Video Chat Confirmed for Pok



## Tyeforce (Jul 12, 2010)

http://gonintendo.com/viewstory.php?id=129985


----------



## Gnome (Jul 12, 2010)

ooo.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 12, 2010)

great.  just what I always wanted during a pokemon battle. :/

I guess it's nice, but why do we need video chat of the person on local wireless (lolwut), when there could be any number of other new features implemented instead?  wifi has it's novelty uses for it I guess, but why bother?  voice chat was plenty... video is just pointless to pokemon.  pokemon.  the game is pokemon.  video chat for pokemon.

just let that sink in for a sec :/

video chat for pokemon.

tl;dr lolwut


----------



## Zangy (Jul 12, 2010)

it's gonna get cut out of the US version duhhh


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 12, 2010)

Guess I'll be getting a 3DS along with this then.


----------



## Ciaran (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm gonna hold off on this game until they release the third version on the 3DS.


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 12, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> I'm gonna hold off on this game until they release the third version on the 3DS.


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 12, 2010)

Sounds gimmicky and unneeded. I'm getting less and less excited about the 3DS and Pokemon Black & White every day :/


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 12, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Sounds gimmicky and unneeded. I'm getting less and less excited about the 3DS and Pokemon Black & White every day :/


Now that you mention it, I can't get the idea of video chat in a Pokemon game. I don't see the point of having to see your opponent's face while playing. Voice chat is sufficient enough.


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 12, 2010)

3DS needs Skype.


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 12, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> I'm gonna hold off on this game until they release the third version on the 3DS.


.


----------



## Rene (Jul 12, 2010)

Okay nintendo is now just adding _odd_ things to pok


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 12, 2010)

Thing that would be interesting is if they used face tracking technology to make it your trainer, and allowed voice commanding pokemon.


----------



## Rene (Jul 12, 2010)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> Thing that would be interesting is if they used face tracking technology to make it your trainer, and allowed voice commanding pokemon.


lol, i can see myself sitting in the train ..

_Pidgey, Sand Attack !
well job pidgey, you come back now._ :dance: 


i guess, th


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 12, 2010)

... Yeah this is probably the last generation if there coming up with ideas like this


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 12, 2010)

People are _complaining_ about the addition of new features?! What is this world coming to...


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 12, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> People are _complaining_ about the addition of new features?! What is this world coming to...


It's the internet, what do you expect?

oh, and I see you are over 9000.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 12, 2010)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I MISSED MY 9,001st POST?! DAMMIT!! ;-;


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 12, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


9083


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 12, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> People are _complaining_ about the addition of new features?! What is this world coming to...


Because they're pointless new features. They could use the space on the game cartridge for something useful and more interesting than this *censored.2.0*.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 12, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> People are _complaining_ about the addition of new features?! What is this world coming to...


what good is voice chat seriously going to do for pokemon, especially for LOCAL wireless?

it'll either mess up the rest of the online/wireless battling somehow, and/or take away from them developing/working on something that's actually useful, such as just about anything else.

a new type.

a new pokemon.

a new move.

a new nature.

anything would be better than voice chat.

pokemon.  a game aimed at what, ages 5-10, maybe 13?  why would that age group, much less anyone actually playing the damn game need video chat? (or for that matter, even voice chat)

sure it's nice that they're trying to add to the game, but what good does it really do for the game?  the GAME.

the only game that I could see video chat being remotely viable would be some kind of charades, or I don't even know what.  video chat takes away from the VIDEO games.  they have two screens, sure, but why mess up the setup they have now, stats/technical/option/choosing things on bottom screen, action/watching on top, for voice chat on one or the other?

and then, if they don't use video chat in-battle, what does that make pokemon?  a video chat option?

seriously.  anyone using pokemon for video chat missed the boat somewhere.  and whoever had the bright idea to add video chat to the game in the first place (along with the intelligent folks who approved it) should be fired/assigned to some other *censored.2.0*ty game instead of messing up a game that at least has potential, and a fanbase that's been *censored.2.0* on enough with game after game rehashed each year.

but then again, what more should I/we expect from pokemon, anymore?

video chat?  seriously, captain shiggy? D:  how could you allow this 


also, just read what jas0n wrote before I started my rant.

tl;dr, what he said.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 12, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How the hell do you know that video chat is taking the space of other potential features? It may not be a feature that's _needed_, but it's certainly a welcome addition. Plus, we already got confirmation on a _lot_ of other new features, such as triple battles, new Wi-Fi features, and improvements upon already existing features, such as the GTS. Complaining about the addition of video chat is just pure ignorance.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 12, 2010)

Plus, it can't take up too much space.


----------



## Nic (Jul 12, 2010)

It's gonna get banned in the US version, no doubt.  But I know I'm going to take this far but this video chat thing is going to get around the net of sex offenders exposing their body parts.  

Nintendo isn't the smartest kid on the block. /IMO


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 12, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would argue about it being a _welcome_ addition.

video chat is hardly viable for the age group that nintendo's aiming at, or should be aiming at with pokemon.  imo, kids shouldn't be given that kind of ability, and I can't really blame the parents if they think that pokemon (which has been fairly family-friendly all it's lifespan) would be anything other than perfectly sweet, perfect and safe for their kids to play.

you could say adding any internet functionality at all takes this risk into account, but there's a bit of difference when you jump from pokemon names, and/or verbal/voice chat, to video chat.

poor move on nintendo/the pokemon company's part.  just imo.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 12, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> It's gonna get banned in the US version, no doubt.  But I know I'm going to take this far but this video chat thing is going to get around the net of sex offenders exposing their body parts.
> 
> Nintendo isn't the smartest kid on the block. /IMO


gonna make me lol so hard when it gets on the news.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 12, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


KID SEES *censored.8.1* ON POKEMON, REPORTS TO MOTHER.


----------



## Nic (Jul 12, 2010)

But the funny thing is I would use the video chat like I use it on Chatroulette.  Wear scream masks and just screw around with the kids/grownups.


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 12, 2010)

their should be an option whether or not you want to Video Chat, if that's the case don't use it if you think it's worthless.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 12, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> But the funny thing is I would use the video chat like I use it on Chatroulette.  Wear scream masks and just screw around with the kids/grownups.


lolchatroulette

I would try it if I had a webcam




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> their should be an option whether or not you want to Video Chat, if that's the case don't use it if you think it's worthless.



they'll do that, they more or less have to if they put it in-battle, like they did with voice chat.
I doubt anyone (or, at least I won't) will use it if they're really playing the game, and it will just be used for lols, if at all.

and an unused feature, no matter how small, is a waste of time, resources, everything.  not to mention the thought of video chat between teens (mostly 4chan newfags/e-thugs/awkward 20/30+ men) and kids (mostly kids who don't belong on the internet to begin with) is just trouble waiting to happen.  but, friend codes will render the online functionality useless to most people, and the local wireless, as already stated, is just lol to begin with.

this isn't the right way to do internets, nintendo. :/  lol.

I just realized nintendo is trying to do good, adding internet/online functionality, but is flailing/doing it so, so wrong.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 12, 2010)

The voice chat in previous was never brilliant, anyone that played with me would just hear me curse at them. And now this? What... you want to see me curse now? Okay, I'll write words down now on paper and hold them up for you all to see when playing against me.
Sounds good


----------



## Gnome (Jul 12, 2010)

but wait-

what if I'm playing naked?


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 12, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> It's gonna get banned in the US version, no doubt.  But I know I'm going to take this far but this video chat thing is going to get around the net of sex offenders exposing their body parts.
> 
> Nintendo isn't the smartest kid on the block. /IMO


It's not going to get banned in the US. >_> Besides, you can only chat with people on your friend roster, not total strangers.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 12, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but then again, it's Nic saying this.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 12, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was going to bring this up, but I found the ideal of me cursing alot more *censored.3.0*ing amusing. :wink:

I kid.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 12, 2010)

I also find it amusing that people are bashing the feature (which will no doubt be a completely _optional_ feature) before they even know everything about it. And if you're afraid that it's going to "take away from the game", then it's obviously not a feature for you, so _don't use it_. I can understand why some of you probably won't find much use from it, but there are a lot of people who will _love_ the inclusion of video chat. Hell, I would have _loved_ to have video chat in Pok


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 12, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> but wait-
> 
> what if I'm playing naked?


You'll humiliate yourself.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 12, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jul 12 2010, 11:39:29 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not if I'm playing another guy, they'll be the embarrassed ones.

zing!


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 12, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such logic!


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 13, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unless that guy is gay. ;D


----------



## AndyB (Jul 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. You don't get it.


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>.>

So Gnome would be the embarrassed one?


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 13, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i do >.<

well, i actually like the idea of video chatting


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 13, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wat

He's naked, so a straight guy seeing him would be embarrassed or grossed out...but not a gay guy.


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I also find it amusing that people are bashing the feature (which will no doubt be a completely _optional_ feature) before they even know everything about it. And if you're afraid that it's going to "take away from the game", then it's obviously not a feature for you, so _don't use it_. I can understand why some of you probably won't find much use from it, but there are a lot of people who will _love_ the inclusion of video chat. Hell, I would have _loved_ to have video chat in Pok


----------



## AndyB (Jul 13, 2010)

Let's not do this here Tye. Tsk tsk.. so rude!


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he think he got somethin big


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 13, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I also find it amusing that people are bashing the feature (which will no doubt be a completely _optional_ feature) before they even know everything about it. And if you're afraid that it's going to "take away from the game", then it's obviously not a feature for you, so _don't use it_. I can understand why some of you probably won't find much use from it, but there are a lot of people who will _love_ the inclusion of video chat. Hell, I would have _loved_ to have video chat in Pok


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 13, 2010)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I got it now... Don't know how I didn't get that at first. XD


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 13, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 13, 2010)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 13, 2010)

Neat idea?  Yeah, for sure.  Necessary for a Pokemon game?  Not at all.

Why are they doing it?  So every 6-14 year old that enjoys playing Pokemon who owns a DS Lite (after owning a DS, but that wasn't good enough so they begged his or her parents for a Lite) will beg his or her parents for a 3DS, all $190 of it... cheap way to sucker parents/preteens with little discretionary income of wasting it on the "upgraded" DS system.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 13, 2010)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Neat idea?  Yeah, for sure.  Necessary for a Pokemon game?  Not at all.
> 
> Why are they doing it?  So every 6-14 year old that enjoys playing Pokemon who owns a DS Lite (after owning a DS, but that wasn't good enough so they begged his or her parents for a Lite) will beg his or her parents for a 3DS, all $190 of it... cheap way to sucker parents/preteens with little discretionary income of wasting it on the "upgraded" DS system.


If you still have a DS Lite by the time that Pok


----------



## Rawburt (Jul 13, 2010)

Hooray for useless features.

Seriously, the question that comes to my mind is, "Why?"

Maybe the kiddies will enjoy it though.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 13, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Hooray for useless features.
> 
> Seriously, the question that comes to my mind is, "Why?"
> 
> Maybe the kiddies will enjoy it though.


Why? Why _not_? >_>


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 13, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>nothing that hasn't been said already</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">






			
				Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I also find it amusing that people are bashing the feature (which will no doubt be a completely _optional_ feature) before they even know everything about it. And if you're afraid that it's going to "take away from the game", then it's obviously not a feature for you, so _don't use it_. I can understand why some of you probably won't find much use from it, but there are a lot of people who will _love_ the inclusion of video chat. Hell, I would have _loved_ to have video chat in Pok


----------



## Zex (Jul 13, 2010)

darnit.. now I cant get it without getting that dsi thing


----------



## Rawburt (Jul 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's quite a silly question.

Because you're playing a video game and you don't want to look at some kid's face instead of actually playing it.

I mean really, why would a game incorporate something like that, it makes no sense.

If it included voice chat only, then yeah that'd make sense, but video is too distracting.


----------



## Ciaran (Jul 13, 2010)

So we have video chat, but the pokemon don't follow you anymore???


How could you possibly disapprove???


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ciaran (Jul 13, 2010)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 13, 2010)

the 3ds has some kind of graphical/processing overhaul, so it's more like a real successor to the ds, but other than that I agree with most everything darthgohan1 said.

I got a ds lite so I could give my friend (whose ds screen cracked internally) my ds, otherwise I'd still have my original one.  dsi is alright, I guess, but the 3ds is the jump I'm probably going to take/make.

video chat is friggin ridiculous for video games, any of them.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 13, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>nothing that hasn't been said already</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 13, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> So we have video chat, but the pokemon don't follow you anymore???
> 
> 
> How could you possibly disapprove???


We don't know that Pok


----------



## Rawburt (Jul 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 13, 2010)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 13, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rawburt (Jul 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 13, 2010)

Also, this just in from Bulbanews:





> Live Caster is a feature where players are able to video chat which includes a pen and stamp to allow editing. This feature is also used by in-game characters from time to time.


http://bulbanews.bulbagarden.net/wiki/July_CoroCoro_scans_leaked


----------



## Ciaran (Jul 13, 2010)

Just out of sheet curiosity Tye,
What the *censored.3.0* gives you the right to call all of us ignorant???

Maybe you should take a step back, realize that everyone is constantly arguing with you, and think 'good gosh golly-darnit, maybe someone else is right'

And also, it has been confirmed that the pokemon don't follow you in this game, don't accuse me of lying.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 13, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 13, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Just out of sheet curiosity Tye,
> What the *censored.3.0* gives you the right to call all of us ignorant???
> 
> Maybe you should take a step back, realize that everyone is constantly arguing with you, and think 'good gosh golly-darnit, maybe someone else is right'
> ...


The fact that people argue with me doesn't mean that I'm being ignorant. Two people can argue without either one being ignorant. It's called conflicting opinions. Expressing your opinion isn't being ignorant...unless, of course, that opinion is an ignorant one, for example, the opinion that all Americans are stupid, etc.

And where is your source? I've been keeping up on all of the newest Pok


----------



## Rawburt (Jul 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## John102 (Jul 13, 2010)

Guys, everyone has entitlement to his/her own opinion, but we shouldn't discredit others for not sharing the same thoughts that we do.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 13, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ciaran (Jul 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rawburt (Jul 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 13, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 13, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AndyB (Jul 13, 2010)

Okay, yes, it's not going to reinvent Pokemon. But either way, I still don't give a crap about seeing the person on the other end.
I really cannot see where, or how this is meant to be any good!
And as has just been said else where, 3 on 3 battle... *censored.2.0*'s gettin' cramped!


----------



## John102 (Jul 13, 2010)

Tye, go to serebii(lol, not bulbapedia), check the archived news for july the 8th and read the second paragraph. Just sayin', I'm pretty sure it mentions something about pokemon not being able to follow you...

http://www.serebii.net/archive/July-2010.shtml


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 13, 2010)

I guess that's pretty cool but I don't think I'll ever use it really. Kinda like Voice Chat, I just mute that *censored.2.0* and talk with the other person on MSN. 

As for the Pokemon not following you, I would have hoped by now we'd have screenshots of that. But since September is getting pretty close, I'm not expecting it.


----------



## Rawburt (Jul 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 13, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Okay, yes, it's not going to reinvent Pokemon. But either way, I still don't give a crap about seeing the person on the other end.
> I really cannot see where, or how this is meant to be any good!
> And as has just been said else where, 3 on 3 battle... *censored.2.0*'s gettin' cramped!


Again, if you don't think you're going to like it, then _don't use it_. It's optional, you know. It's like complaining about items in Smash Bros. because you don't like them. Guess what? _You don't have to use them!_ But it's good that they're there for the people who _do_ like them, and video chat is no different.

And you're jumping to the conclusion that triple battles won't be developed well enough to not feel cramped or confusing. Have some faith in Game Freak, why don't you? And, like video chat, it's not going to be something that's forced on you. Well, it may be forced in some parts, for example there may be some trainers that you'll have to face in triple battles as you play through the story, but it's not like it's something that will make the game unplayable for you. Wait until you actually experience triple battles for yourself before you call them cramped.


----------



## Ciaran (Jul 13, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Tye, go to serebii(lol, not bulbapedia), check the archived news for july the 8th and read the second paragraph. Just sayin', I'm pretty sure it mentions something about pokemon not being able to follow you...
> 
> http://www.serebii.net/archive/July-2010.shtml


No John, I either used my spies in Japan or made it up, because Tye knows everything and nothing you can possibly do will change that.


----------



## Ciaran (Jul 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is my problem, why are you allowed say that it will be great and that game freak will do it great, but we're not allowed say the opposite???


----------



## AndyB (Jul 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy *censored.2.0*, shut the Hell up.
I never said I was going to use the video function anyway, much like Tom said with voice chat. Most people turned that off too.
You cannot say I'm jumping the gun without saying it to yourself. I honestly do not care how they will turn out, I'm just saying what I think of it as of now.

Finally, I'm with Rob. I'm pretty tired of you and your walls of texts to everyone that expressed their opinions, when you of all people should understand them. ;]
Cut people some slack and get off their back... Jack. *snaps fingers and walks away*


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 13, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Tye, go to serebii(lol, not bulbapedia), check the archived news for july the 8th and read the second paragraph. Just sayin', I'm pretty sure it mentions something about pokemon not being able to follow you...
> 
> http://www.serebii.net/archive/July-2010.shtml






			
				Serebii said:
			
		

> This footage revealed that the Celebi is sent out during the special event and unfortunately seems to indicate once and for all that the Pok


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 13, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't say that it _will_ be great. I just said that there's no reason to say that it _will_ be cramped when you haven't experienced it yourself. You can say that you're worried that it might feel cramped, but saying that it flat out _will_ be cramped while knowing hardly anything about it is just pure ignorance.


----------



## Ciaran (Jul 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shut. The. *censored.3.0*. Up.

Maybe you should stop being ignorant to the fact that that's all people say to you and follow their *censored.3.0*ing advice?? All you do is argue with people then use generalistic insults based on two *censored.3.0*ing lines you've read from them.

I see no reason for you to stay here.



Also, whenever you argue with someone, you never seem to move forward, work on that while you're gone forever.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 13, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I understand opinions very well, thank you very much. But what you said about triple battles being cramped was _not_ an opinion, or at least it wasn't worded as one. You said, and I quote, "*censored.2.0*'s gettin' cramped!". By saying that it _is_ getting cramped, not that it "looks like" it _might_ be cramped or something similar, you're implying that it will be, without a doubt, cramped. And that's jumping to conclusions, as well as stating opinion as fact, which is ignorant. I know you, and many others, don't like how I say stuff like this, but it's _your_ words that I'm talking about, not mine. _You_ are the one who posted "*censored.2.0*'s gettin' cramped!", not me. And you know what? I wouldn't even bring any of this up if people wouldn't begin to argue with me in the first place. I made this thread to inform people of a new feature, not so we can all be ignorant and bash an optional feature that no one here has even experience yet, and not so we can argue about the definition of ignorance. Ignorant people who derail threads like this are to blame. If the ignorance wasn't posted in the first place, then I wouldn't have to reply to it. And, no, I don't _have_ to reply to people, but you all make it so damn hard for me not to.


----------



## //RUN.exe (Jul 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Again, if you don't think you're going to like it, then _don't use it_. It's optional, you know. It's like complaining about items in Smash Bros. because you don't like them.


or like complaining about achievements coming to the 3DS!


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 13, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guess what? I see no reason for you to stay here, either. Half of your posts are trolling or flaming, anyway. People like you can tell me to shut up and that I'm the ignorant one all you want, but that doesn't make it the truth. You argue with me and hate me like you do because you disagree with me. You can't even back up your reasons as to why you believe that I'm being ignorant. That's because I'm not, _you_ are. I'm not the one flaming and cursing, am I? No, you are. I'm not the one complaining about an _optional_ feature to a game, am I? No, _you_ are. You can keep on disregarding my walls of text and throwing around the baseless insults all you want, but in the process you're only making your ignorance show even more.

And I'm not the one who doesn't move forward in arguments, it's people like you who don't move forward in arguments beyond the trolling, flaming, and other ignorance. Granted, sometimes I do restate what I've previously said, but only because the people who I'm arguing with seem to be either ignorant what I've said or just can't get it through their heads.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 13, 2010)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you even read _anything_ that I've been posting?






			
				Tyeforce said:
			
		

> You don't understand. I said that I don't want achievements on the 3DS <big><big><big>_*if*_</big></big></big> they're something that I won't like and they're forced on you. If I like them, or even if I don't but they're not forced on you, then I have no problem at all. There's a big <big><big><big>_*if*_</big></big></big> there. I wasn't being ignorant, because I stated that I would only complain about it <big><big><big>_*if*_</big></big></big> it was forced and was something that I didn't like. The people who are arguing about video chat in this thread aren't saying that they won't like it "if" this or "if" that. They're just flat out saying that it's stupid and has no value, which is completely wrong and downright ignorant.


That's _exactly_ why I used large font for that post. Because I _knew_ people would ignore it, just as you have.


----------



## Ciaran (Jul 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> Ignorance is the state of being uninformed



What am I uninformed about??

And I come here because I occasionaly have a discussion with some friends which doesn't end in a giant flamewar, like most of your posts do.

Now stop delaying the inevitable and take your leave gracefully.


----------



## ANDREW RYAN (Jul 13, 2010)

The target audience for Pokemon and the usefulness of this feature clash. And yeah, the diehard fans out there may enjoy it but I still doubt seeing the use.


----------



## //RUN.exe (Jul 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> //RUN.exe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm sorry i was too busy trying to think of how achievements could be forced onto someone in such a way that it would be awful and terrible and downright sickening.

so far i can't really think of anything reasonable.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 13, 2010)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/FT4YbO_1mvA&autoplay=1'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/FT4YbO_1mvA&autoplay=1' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 13, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/FT4YbO_1mvA'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/FT4YbO_1mvA' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


qft.

EDIT: I loved this show.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 13, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/FT4YbO_1mvA'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/FT4YbO_1mvA' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


Australia was a stupid continent anyways.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 13, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again, your ignorance shows by you claiming that most of my posts end in a flame war. That is not only completely untrue, but a foolish and ignorant remark. Yes, sometimes arguments that I get into end up in flame wars, but that number is far from most of my posts.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 13, 2010)

It's funny that people resort to spamming instead of just ending the argument. Can't we just drop it and discuss the topic the thread was created for (and in a non-ignorant manner)? I'm done if you're done.


----------



## ANDREW RYAN (Jul 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> It's funny that people resort to spamming instead of just ending the argument. Can't we just drop it and discuss the topic the thread was created for (and in a non-ignorant manner)? I'm done if you're done.


I don't see how you can say that when in that last post you continued it.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 13, 2010)

ANDREW RYAN said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was just replying to his post. And now it can be over, assuming everyone else is willing to stop, too.


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 13, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/FT4YbO_1mvA&autoplay=1'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/FT4YbO_1mvA&autoplay=1' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


Ren and Stimpy FTW.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 13, 2010)

hey tye.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">u mad?</div>

the point is, video games take up a screen to see them, play them.  video chat would/does take up valuable screen space, and is an overall useless feature, since seeing your opponents does little/nothing for the game, and is only really added for a gimmick, trying to get saps like you, and people who don't normally play pokemon to use it, and think that the same game is being added to in some way.

video chat has no place in gaming.  whether or not it's pokemon makes little difference.

I don't live nintendo, so no I haven't been keeping up with pokemon such as a die hard nintendo fan (such as yourself) would be.  what I have been doing is watching the first season of digimon, kenan & kel, the brak show, home movies, playing team fortress 2, animal crossin wild world, goofy (disney) cartoons, and overall, not being a diehard nintendo fan.

if I, or really anyone else wanted video chat on a game system, I'm sure they would pick nintendo (as it's the only one outside of the eyetoy/that new natal crap that no one cares about) I'm sure that nintendo would be the company to do it with/for.  but the audience of poeple that want to have handheld video chat, and don't already own a computer to do so, is extremely limited, in my opinion.

I'm glad they're implementing the email/browser/online gts thing, if they actually do it right, but I don't have high hopes for nintendo now-a-days.  too many *censored.2.0*ty remakes of the same damn game with a new option no one cares about.

except for those internet freaks who watch it day and night, ruining the surprise that the game will/should have.

I think/just realized that's probably the reason why games are failing so badly.  the internet.  single player games, at least.  multiplayer is boosted, but when a tiny hint/leak of news gets out, it's all over the web and everyone knows about it, ruining the joy of finding that little hidden gem that the developers put into the game for our enjoyoment in the first place.

no, i wouldn't be happy to find an item/feature like that, I still wouldn't use it.  I just now realized (remembered, thinking about brawl) that being exposed to everything about the game before you get it ruins the joy of exploring it for the player.

tl;dr, u mad.

edit:
how did all that typing help in no way?
god, tye, YOUR ignorance is rubbing off on me.  by which i mean being unable to get over someone having a different opinion than you.

wait.  *censored.3.0*.  thinking too much.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 13, 2010)

From the "3DS to have achievements, friends lists, and possibly voice chat" thread.



			
				Bulerias said:
			
		

> Only Nintendo fans _bemoan_ the addition of features...


 http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/single/?p=8932433&t=7375962


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 13, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> hey tye.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">u mad?</div>
> 
> ...


Modern Warfare 2.

Price is alive.

Ruined the damn game for me. Ish. Single Player in general was *censored.2.0*. :L


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 13, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... what?

needs moar explanations


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 13, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> From the "3DS to have achievements, friends lists, and possibly voice chat" thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More like most of _TBT_ bemoan the addition of features. Seriously, why do people complain about additional features? What reason do they even have to complain?! If it's a new, optional feature that a lot of people will love, like video chat is, what reason do you have to complain about it?! If you don't like it, don't use it. If you _do_ like it, then it's there for you to use. Where's the bad in that?! It can only be a _good_ thing.

But can't we stop this arguing already? I get it, some of you will continue to have ignorant opinions about video chat, but do you really have to keep posting about it? You're _seeking_ an argument!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 13, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In Modern Warfare one, you left off thinking everyone but the main character died.

In Modern Warfare 2, some *censored.1.6* leaked everything and then news of one of the more important characters from the first being alive was ruined for everyone.

And Single Player is ultimately dead, at least, it seems like it. No one bothers with it anymore so developers stop caring and just put more effort into multiplayer. I don't see why we don't just pump out games like MAG and Battlefield 1943 to please everyone.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> But can't we stop this arguing already? I get it, some of you will continue to have ignorant opinions about video chat, but do you really have to keep posting about it? You're _seeking_ an argument!


as are you.

you can walk away just as they can, or you can continue to whine and *censored.4.0* about how other people don't agree with you.

u mad.  it's alright.  you can admit you're wrong sometimes, you're no less of a person in intellect or whatever it is you could/might think that you're being less of by not arguing.

god what am I saying.

basically, tye, you don't have to continue debating, especially when the point you make has been solved multiple times by multiple people.  either you are a godawful/wonderful troll, or the most ignorant fanboy that I have had the pleasure of arguing/debating/talking with.  your opinion is yours, as our opinion is ours.  the majority says that video chat has no place in video games, you don't have to be the majority, or turn the majority into the minority by making them think the same as you.


@ tom, ah, makes sense now.  sorry, don't play modern warfare.  thanks for the clear-up.  that's exactly what I mean, btw.
NICE WORK, RAMIREZ.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 13, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a hard time stepping out of conversations, okay? Just like how I have a hard time separating my topics into paragraphs when I'm typing...which leads to my giant walls of text. I'm not perfect, I'll admit that much. No one is. My need to defend my opinion and call out ignorance sometimes makes me look mean or ignorant myself, but that's not the case. I just don't know when to back out of arguments, and even if I did back out, I would have "lost" the argument in the eyes of the community for doing so, no matter how logical or correct my posts were. So it's a lose-lose situation for me. That's why I hate TBT so much. And I would leave, but it keeps pulling me back in. I just wish people would understand that about me.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I have a hard time stepping out of conversations, okay? Just like how I have a hard time separating my topics into paragraphs when I'm typing...which leads to my giant walls of text. I'm not perfect, I'll admit that much. No one is. My need to defend my opinion and call out ignorance sometimes makes me look mean or ignorant myself, but that's not the case. I just don't know when to back out of arguments, and even if I did back out,* I would have "lost" the argument in the eyes of the community for doing so, no matter how logical or correct my posts were.* So it's a lose-lose situation for me. That's why I hate TBT so much. And I would leave, but it keeps pulling me back in. I just wish people would understand that about me.


In some maybe. Personally, if you backed out of many of these pointless arguments I'd respect you more.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I have a hard time stepping out of conversations, okay? Just like how I have a hard time separating my topics into paragraphs when I'm typing...which leads to my giant walls of text. I'm not perfect, I'll admit that much. No one is. My need to defend my opinion and call out ignorance sometimes makes me look mean or ignorant myself, but that's not the case. *I just don't know when to back out of arguments, and even if I did back out, I would have "lost" the argument in the eyes of the community for doing so*, no matter how logical or correct my posts were. So it's a lose-lose situation for me. That's why I hate TBT so much. And I would leave, but it keeps pulling me back in. I just wish people would understand that about me.


this is called shame, or admitting that oneself is wrong, if I'm not mistaken, and it happens to the best of us.
take it in stride, and you won't lose near as much respect from people who agree with what you've already stated, if they are/were paying attention in the first place.  why you would/do feel the need to make "ignorant" people like myself, and the people whom you argue(/whatever you want to call it) with agree with you, I don't really understand, since if we're ignorant to begin with, why would our opinion be valid to you in the first place/worth winning over?

I should really take my own advice.  oh well.

if that's how you are, what does it really matter if others think that that's ok, or not?  not to play psychiatrist, which I'll probably end up doing anyway, but being attached to others view of you in that way can't speak very well for your own self-esteem, be it in real life or on this, or other forums.

also, re-reading what I just said and what you just said, I understand.  thanks for at least conceding that you aren't perfect/all knowing, like the rest of us.



so guys.  let's get on topic.

how long do you think it'll be before people start trading pokemon for webcam shows?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 13, 2010)

I give it ten days.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 13, 2010)

shinies for ****, etc., I can see it now on the chatrooms.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 13, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> shinies for ****, etc., I can see it now on the chatrooms.


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://www.birdholidays.fsnet.co.uk/images/tenerife-blue-***.jpg
http://www.youtube.com/v/6mH4_iI52JQ&autoplay=1</div>


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 13, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not trying to keep the argument going or anything, but I just want to reply to this one statement. I _always_ admit when I'm wrong. I'll never deny the fact that I've been wrong before. But it's in arguments when I _know_ I'm right that I'm talking about. Or arguments that are opinion based, where neither person is right or wrong, because we're just expressing our opinions. Then in comes down to who has the ignorant opinion, because if neither person's opinion was ignorant, then we wouldn't be arguing in the first place.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


neither person being able to call/refer to themselves as ignorant is the problem, especially when both people know what they're talking about.

seems a case of both people being ignorant makes a stalemate.  who knew?

also, OH GOD SO HAWT THX 4 SPOILURZ  (lawl)


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 13, 2010)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First of all, you do realize that there's more to the 3DS than 3D and two three cameras, right? For starters, it has everything the DSi has, so of course it still has the touch screen, two cameras (plus an additional one on the outside for taking 3D photos and capturing 3D video), microphone, and all that.

As for new features, you've already mentioned the 3D display, which isn't something to just toss aside. In addition to that, you've got the slide pad, which brings analog control to the 3DS. On top of that, there's an accelerometer and a gyroscope, meaning that the 3DS can sense motion in real time just like Wii MotionPlus. There's also built-in infra-red communication. And don't forget that the 3DS has the tech to run games that look nearly as good, if not better, than Wii games.

And that's not the end of it! Don't forget that Nintendo has said that the 3DS will feature a completely new online experience, so if you're unsatisfied with the online experience on Wii and DS, then this should be great news for you. Along with online play, Nintendo is also strengthening local multiplayer, by including features such as a built-in Tag Mode, which will allow you to trade data with other people without even knowing it, even if you don't have that game in your system! Oh, and don't forget about the ability to watch 3D movies, too.

If all of that doesn't justify an upgrade from your Nintendo DS, then I don't know what does. And with all the great games that will be available on or around launch (Kid Icarus: Uprising, Animal Crossing, Mario Kart, Paper Mario, The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D, Star Fox 64 3D...not to mention all the third party games!), there's bound to be a game or two (or three...four...hell, maybe even ten) that you'll be interested in. And guess what? The only way you'll get to play them is if you get a Nintendo 3DS.

As for the different models of DS, I don't understand why you're complaining, especially if _you_ don't want them. Nintendo's always updated their handheld systems multiple times. It may not have always been as frequent as it is now, but then again, technology is advancing much faster than it was back then. Nintendo had four different models of the Game Boy (original, Pocket, Light, and Color), and four different models of the Game Boy Advance (original, SP, SP 2, and micro). This isn't anything new from Nintendo, the cycle is just happening faster because technology is advancing progressively faster.

On the subject of future 3DS models, if the 3DS follows the same pattern as Nintendo's previous handhelds, then, yes, you can probably expect to see newer 3DS models in the future. But as someone who has stuck with the original Nintendo DS for so long and ignored all of its newer models, why are you being hesitant to buy the first model of the Nintendo 3DS?

You do realize that Nintendo has spend nearly _six_ years of R&D on the Nintendo 3DS, right? Not a year or two, as you seem to believe. Nintendo started research and development on the successor to the Nintendo DS immediately after its release, and the Nintendo 3DS as we know it first came into shape three years ago. Nintendo has certainly given the 3DS the R&D time that it needs. Yes, there will probably be better versions of it in the future, but why wait and cut yourself off from playing any new handheld games until then? Besides, I thought you didn't care for the newer models of handheld systems? I'm sure you'll find that your first 3DS will be just fine for you, even after they release a newer model.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You make a lot of good points.  In the end, though, it comes down to one point... the reason why I don't play Wii that much, rarely play DS, and I guess it's not just Nintendo's problem, but the industry in general... and your reasoning is a perfect example.  Video game creators have lost focus on creating good video games.  One of the hyped up titles for the 3DS serves as a great model of this, Animal Crossing.

Since this is an AC-themed forum, mostly everyone here would agree that AC for Gamecube was an amazing game.  It was unique, did what no previous game had ever done, and was fun for hours on end.   ACWW came along 3 years later.  At first, it too was quite enjoyable... online play, new items, a couple other new features... but anyone who says this wasn't just a recycled version of the original is crazy... which would explain why everyone stopped playing it so soon.  And then another 3 years later, we got ACCF.  Again, a recycled game with a couple new features (WiiSpeak!  Go to the city!) and Nintendo has another staple best-seller for the Wii.  AC for 3DS has a new twist... you're the mayor of the town.  So one of two things will happen - it will actually be a new, fresh game, or a recycled version of the first 3 AC games with a new gimmicky feature. 

Which is what I wonder with almost every new Wii/DS game before I buy one... and it's sad to say that the majority of the time it's just some game with a couple gimmicky add-ons to a previous game.


----------



## ANDREW RYAN (Jul 14, 2010)

Exact face I made looking at the Berlin Wall of text in this thread.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 14, 2010)

just pointing out... tye, your fourth paragraph sounds like the main sales pitch nintendo will use.  

I'm very excited about star fox 64 3d.  first person is gonna be so nauseous.

I feel like the DSi is a bit half-baked, without any real support for what the system is offering on paper.  I don't have one and haven't been keeping up to speed on games for it, but I would easily assume that the camera isn't being implemented *in-game*, which is what we all love nintendo for, other than their innovation in gaming.. which counts as in-game, in my opinion.  (meaning loving nintendo for games and innovation in gaming... said that awfully.)

I like the idea of the 3d camera, much more than the idea of having video chat for any game.  it's nice, since nothing else can do this, as of now.  (to my knowledge, and/or without a lot of extra home-made/expensive parts/software)

I still don't care much for the idea of 3d in gaming, but hopefully playing it will make me enjoy it and see how much value it has (if it has or doesn't have any)

I like the idea of nintendo having achievements in their games like the rest of the gaming world, and if you've ever played a game with achievements to unlock, you would know that it's very sublime, and you hardly notice it, unless you are specifically trying to get an achievement.  it doesn't take away from the experience, and is a nice addition to the gaming aspect of the 3ds.

the slide pad is a godsend, if it isn't crappily produced (nintendo products are hardly ever crappily produced, I'm not expecting anything but the best)


so hows that video chat on pokemon going, again?

edit:



			
				Andrew Ryan said:
			
		

> Exact face I made looking at the Berlin Wall of text in this thread.



you have no idea how much I'm liking you joining this site, right now.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 14, 2010)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See, it's attitudes like that that I just don't understand. It seems that people like you can't enjoy new installments in a franchise unless each new game completely reinvents the franchise. Well...that's not a franchise. One of the things that makes Nintendo's franchises so great is that it's all familiar to you, though presented differently each time. There's no doubt that every Mario and Zelda game are similar to each other, but at the same time there are many new elements and gameplay mechanics that differentiate them. Yes, City Folk may have reused a lot from Wild World, but at the same time it added new features. Maybe it didn't add enough new content in your eyes, but it certainly did in mine. And while it may not be as different from its predecessor as some other titles are, what's wrong with more of the same every once and awhile? Since when is more of a good thing bad? I loved Wild World, and since City Folk is basically Wild World plus more content, I loved it even more. But, alas, not everything thinks the way I do.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 14, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> I feel like the DSi is a bit half-baked, without any real support for what the system is offering on paper.  I don't have one and haven't been keeping up to speed on games for it, but I would easily assume that the camera isn't being implemented *in-game*, which is what we all love nintendo for, other than their innovation in gaming.. which counts as in-game, in my opinion.  (meaning loving nintendo for games and innovation in gaming... said that awfully.)


Oh, there are plenty of games that utilize the DSi's camera in-game, both retail games and DSiWare titles. And while there aren't very many DSi-exclusive retail games, there certainly are a lot of regular DS games with special DSi features. Trust me, I deal with video games every day at work. The thing is...all of the current retail DS games that make use of the DSi's cameras, to my knowledge, are third party games, and most of the games that use the cameras are what most gamers would consider "shovelware". That doesn't mean that it's _all_ shovelware, though.

Anyway, again, to my knowledge, Nintendo hasn't made a retail DS game that has bonus features for the DSi of their own yet, and I know for a fact that they haven't made a DSi-exlcusive retail game. That would make Pok


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm honestly starting to believe Tye is employed by Nintendo. He's starting to sound like one of those *censored.3.0*ing annoying people on customer support lines that pretend their company is perfect and could never do anything wrong just to try and sell you stuff, and all you want to do is strangle them.

And if you're not employed by Nintendo, Tye, go get a job now. They'd love you. Either way, I can say I won't be buying this new pokemon game, or even a 3DS for that matter, so none of your opinions on how perfect they both are bother me in the slightest.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 14, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> I'm honestly starting to believe Tye is employed by Nintendo. He's starting to sound like one of those *censored.3.0*ing annoying people on customer support lines that pretend their company is perfect and could never do anything wrong just to try and sell you stuff, and all you want to do is strangle them.
> 
> And if you're not employed by Nintendo, Tye, go get a job now. They'd love you. Either way, I can say I won't be buying this new pokemon game, or even a 3DS for that matter, so none of your opinions on how perfect they both are bother me in the slightest.


After about a day they would get annoyed...


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 14, 2010)

Wow. Just wow.

I love it when you guys start arguments that include 9,000 quotes.


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 14, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> I'm honestly starting to believe Tye is employed by Nintendo. He's starting to sound like one of those *censored.3.0*ing annoying people on customer support lines that pretend their company is perfect and could never do anything wrong just to try and sell you stuff, and all you want to do is strangle them.
> 
> And if you're not employed by Nintendo, Tye, go get a job now. They'd love you. Either way, I can say I won't be buying this new pokemon game, or even a 3DS for that matter, so none of your opinions on how perfect they both are bother me in the slightest.


He has one, at Toys R' Us, in the video game section.
He's probably been Employee of the Month or something.
I have a vague idea on what Tye does at work.

Customer 1: Hi there, I'm looking for a DS for my child's birthday..
Tye: WELL, YOU SHOULD TRY..........
*15 minutes later*
Customer 1: Okay, I guess I'll take this DSi XL.
Customer 2: Hey, buddy, can you suggest a good game for my child's XBOX 360?
Tye: Well I th- HEY JIM, GET OVER HERE.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 14, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it started to change when I started working and earning money.  So instead of using gift cards from my birthday I was using money that I was earning at 8 bucks an hour.  And then I realized that for 50 bucks, I could get a lot more entertainment than a recycled video game.

I think it'd be appropriate to compare a game franchise to a sports franchise.  Fans of a team want and expect a good team each season.  A lot of the time this means bringing back the core of the team - veterans, superstars, etc. but still adding new young players and maybe a couple other new guys.  But after a team has a couple bad years in a row, or the good players are getting too old, things need to change.  Make some big trades, sign a bunch of free agents, develop a new draft strategy, etc.  

The exact same concept applies to games.  Nintendo's done a pretty good job w/ the Mario series.  There's the main line of games that everyone loves - the SMB games, then the SMW games, then SM64 and Sunshine, and now Galaxy... all solid games.  But every now and then Nintendo realizes they need to mix it up.  By this, I don't mean Mario Tennis (as awesome as that game was) - that's just sticking the Mario name on a game and having Mario-world characters.  But Paper Mario was a great example of Nintendo realizing they needed to mix things up and it worked great.  One of my favorite N64 games - and that's saying quite a bit. PMTTYD was a good game, overall, too.  But it was the same thing as the original PM... so as much fun as it was, I couldn't stick with it all the way through to beat the game.   Then came Super Paper Mario... PM in 2D and 3D!  By this point Nintendo was beating a dead horse... just let the side-franchise end on a high note, instead of watering it down every 3 years.  And what do you know... PM 3DS has been announced.

My point is this - Nintendo has done a good job of putting quality games out there in the past.  But they've become so focused on making an extra buck that they're pushing new Mario, LoZ, Metroid, etc. games out so fast and just adding a couple new features instead of doing what they used to do best - fun gameplay that would have us hooked for hours and hours.  To Nintendo, it is more important that a game has motion controls so they can market it and put something that sounds cool on the back of the box rather than really pushing the limit on the quality of their games.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 14, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm very unbiased at my job, thank you very much. I've recommended Microsoft and Sony games and consoles, too. If a guest asks me what game or console they should get, I ask them who it's for, how old they are, what genre they prefer, etc., and make an unbiased recommendation based on what they tell me. There have been many times when I've recommended a PSP as opposed to a DS, or an Xbox 360 or PS3 as opposed to a Wii. But one thing's certain; I _love_ helping people at my job, especially when they're asking about Nintendo games or consoles. Not because I prefer Nintendo myself, but because I know so much about Nintendo, so I can help my guests like an expert. I just love to help people.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 14, 2010)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So...you're basically saying that Nintendo should stop making new installments in the main series of their franchises, and instead focus on making spin-off franchises of those franchises, but never make any sequels to them? Yeah, I still don't understand your point of view here. You say that Nintendo doesn't make games with fun gameplay that hooks us for hours anymore...but that couldn't be further from the truth. I've probably played my Wii and DS games more and had more with them then any of my other games on previous Nintendo consoles. I guess you just bore easily or something. Seriously, every new game doesn't have to be a freaking new IP for you to be able to enjoy it. Sometimes more of the same is a good thing, especially when it's more of the same of a great franchise.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 14, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> See, it's attitudes like that that I just don't understand. It seems that people like you can't enjoy new installments in a franchise unless each new game completely reinvents the franchise. Well...that's not a franchise. One of the things that makes Nintendo's franchises so great is that it's all familiar to you, though presented differently each time. There's no doubt that every Mario and Zelda game are similar to each other, but at the same time there are many new elements and gameplay mechanics that differentiate them. Yes, City Folk may have reused a lot from Wild World, but at the same time it added new features. Maybe it didn't add enough new content in your eyes, but it certainly did in mine. And while it may not be as different from its predecessor as some other titles are, what's wrong with more of the same every once and awhile? Since when is more of a good thing bad? I loved Wild World, and since City Folk is basically Wild World plus more content, I loved it even more. But, alas, not everything thinks the way I do.


let me start by saying, his attitude is completely understandable to anyone who is either on a budget, or doesn't want to waste their time with the same game, when it should be a new game (buying the original super mario bros game twice, having two copies of wind waker when you only want one, just examples)  pokemon is in essence the same damn game every time, and has been this way (and noted as being this way) for its existence since g/s/c.

being a nintendo fanboy, I doubt you can see past us(/myself) calling you a fanboy, and us just being ignorant folks who don't just want a game, but want a good game, worth the time (and money) it takes to buy and play said game.  that may make the game-playing process seem a bit sterile, but if you're on websites daily, trying to find information about the game that's been leaked, I don't think you really have much of a foot to stand on, since gaming is about... gaming, not knowing everything about everything before everything is given.  a review when the game releases would be just fine, but that's asking a bit much, I guess.

I really don't think it was a good idea bringing up animal crossing, since the same basic game is always going to be the same/similar.  nintendo's lack of anything substantial in the game just proves how easy it is for them to sell to their customers, who are either longtime diehard fans (such as yourself, obviously) or to a younger crowd who honestly doesn't know any better.  animal crossing is the same as it was from day one, they've just added a few new sets of furniture.

I don't mean to get onto a pcgaemin-*** raeg, but if you want to compare pokemon, animal crossing, or hell, even mario or zelda to a few of valve's titles, I'm sure that you would see that the orange box, for $30, is a much better value than buying a nintendo product, (if you like shootan gaemz) when you factor in the constant updates provided through steam, the massive content additions to team fortress (now, since the engineer update, giving every playable character 3 more weapons to use, and plenty of maps), along with the developer kit, for those who have the know-how to make even more maps and content, which you can enjoy whether or not you touch the developer kit (since you can play the maps by simply downloading, automatically, from the server you're playing on)

but that would be comparing apples to oranges, and nintendo will never jump that far/that way into the game.

point is, nintendo has little depth when you compare it to others.  everyone buys the games, and most people love them blindly.  this does not mean that every game is good/bad, this is just a statement.  every company has this effect if they are good, and it isn't really a bad thing for the company until it starts abusing this fanbase, *censored.2.0*ting out a new copy of the game every year, with the "real" new games coming after they're done remaking everything.  (talking about pokemon)

if you love city folk, that's great.  I am still playing wild world, because it's much more enjoyable to me, since I can take it wherever I am.

the point is, that whether or not the game is still good doesn't matter when the game is exactly the same as it was last.  city folk is probably the best example of nintendo copy-pasting it's old game into the new.  there was wii speak, which is/was a gimmick for voice chat (which everyone other than nintendo, and even nintendo, counting the ds, already has/had), and the added wifi functionality, i guess, along with a few new items.

why they couldn't have just added that into the "DLC" for wild world, and spent a year or two of extra time developing something new for city folk is beyond me, but oh well.  the game at its core is the same, and.. thinking about it now, I might hold off on ac: 3ds.  no matter how much we hope it won't be, it's just going to be the same thing, repackaged, I'm sure.  (hoping the mayor thing adds a lot)

so... tl;dr, it's attitudes of the raving fanboys that I don't understand.  nintendo does copy their games, whether they're good or not, and the simple fact that they do copy their games warrants that gamers who do not want the same damn game over and over shouldn't buy it.  mario and zelda and metroid all have different games, vastly.  you can't compare metroid prime to the original metroid, nor can you do the same with super metroid.  or super mario 64 to super mario sunshine or galaxy.  all of the games that people still care about, are games that aren't copied from last weeks version.

but I'm rambling.




			
				Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. L (Jul 14, 2010)

Running out of ideas much?


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 14, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 14, 2010)

Since everyone's writing really long, but really good, posts I'm just going to reference things people have said rather than quoting everything.

@Tye - Psychonaut highlighted the main things I was trying to say... although I feel he was a bit harsh.  I don't think Tye is a fanboy... I think the word should only be used when appropriate.  His favorite games may be Nintendo's, but (and I don't know your exact job / where you work) he is able to recommend any game for the right person.  I also don't know your age, Tye, but I'm assuming somewhere between 13-16... and I'd bet that withing 3 or 4 years (assuming you keep buying a decent number of games and playing different games, etc. over that span) you too will start to get bored with games, both Nintendo's and others'.  

As for the main argument, I'm not saying stop making games for the big franchises.  But Nintendo currently has the attitude that every year or two they NEED to release a new Mario/LoZ/Metroid/DK/Kirby/AC/etc. game.  Not true!  If someone @ Nintendo has a really good idea for a new game in one of those franchises, awesome!  But if not, don't force it.  Psycho brings up another good example in Metroid Prime.  One of my favorite games of all time is Super Metroid.  I can't tell you how excited I was when Metroid Prime came out.  To be honest, I'm not a big fps fan so I didn't enjoy the game as much as other people.  But it was a really neat game.  MP2 came out w/ a new story, new features, etc. and it also sold really well.  But was there anything new left for Nintendo to do with Metroid after that?  Not enough for a $50 game.  And they released MP3... a good game, but what kind of new experience was it?  It was MP2 with a new storyline and updated Wii controls...  

The fact is Nintendo doesn't NEED to push out these franchise games so often.  Give new franchises a chance.  And when the time is right add on to everyone's favorite oldies.  When they give new things a chance they're usually amazing - Pokemon in 1998, Super Smash Bros. in 1999, Animal Crossing in 2001/2, ... this list goes on: Advance Wars, Custom Robo, Pikmin, Mario Party...   and how often when they release a new game are they just beating a dead horse?  For every Super Mario Galaxy (aka good addition to a franchise) there's a Metroid Prime 3, Mario Party 8, etc. etc (the beating of dead horses).

In summary, I wish they'd keep their good franchises going while releasing many more original creations.  Because all good franchises once were original creations... and there's only so far each one can go.


----------



## Ciaran (Jul 14, 2010)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Since everyone's writing really long, but really good, posts I'm just going to reference things people have said rather than quoting everything.
> 
> @Tye - Psychonaut highlighted the main things I was trying to say... although I feel he was a bit harsh.  I don't think Tye is a fanboy... I think the word should only be used when appropriate.  His favorite games may be Nintendo's, but (and I don't know your exact job / where you work) he is able to recommend any game for the right person.  I also don't know your age, Tye, but I'm assuming somewhere between 13-16... and I'd bet that withing 3 or 4 years (assuming you keep buying a decent number of games and playing different games, etc. over that span) you too will start to get bored with games, both Nintendo's and others'.
> 
> ...


It's a shame he won't accept any of this.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 14, 2010)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Since everyone's writing really long, but really good, posts I'm just going to reference things people have said rather than quoting everything.
> 
> @Tye - Psychonaut highlighted the main things I was trying to say... although I feel he was a bit harsh.  I don't think Tye is a fanboy... I think the word should only be used when appropriate.  His favorite games may be Nintendo's, but (and I don't know your exact job / where you work) he is able to recommend any game for the right person.  I also don't know your age, Tye, but I'm assuming somewhere between 13-16... and I'd bet that withing 3 or 4 years (assuming you keep buying a decent number of games and playing different games, etc. over that span) you too will start to get bored with games, both Nintendo's and others'.
> 
> ...


Just for your information, I work in the electronics department at Toys "R" Us, and I'm 19, 20 in October. Certainly not 13-16, lol. And guess what? I've never gotten bored of Nintendo's games in my 19 years of life. I don't need a game to be completely new and fresh in order to enjoy it. Hell, just look at games like Super Mario Galaxy 2. It reuses a lot from the first Super Mario Galaxy, and looks, plays, and controls almost identical, but it's still being called one of the best games ever, if not _the best_. Like I've been saying, sometimes more of a good thing isn't bad, even if things seem a bit similar. Nintendo's games have never failed to entertain me up to this point, so why do you think I would get bored anytime soon? The reason why I stick with Nintendo is because they stick with their franchises that I love so much. You express your dislike of Nintendo releasing new installments in their franchises so often, but I love it. It means more games that I'll love to play, more often! And while I do welcome a new franchise from time to time (Elite Beat Agents, Pikmin, and a lot of Nitendo's one-off WiiWare and DSiWare titles are great examples of this, as well as the upcoming FlingSmash), it's Nintendo's well established franchises such as Mario, Zelda, Pok


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 14, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 14, 2010)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 14, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 14, 2010)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 14, 2010)

the game doesn't have to be reinvented, it just has to be more than the same game, plus a bonus level and some items.

the camera is a gimmick.  it's a function that has little effect on the gameplay, unless it is the main star of the show, in which case the game is a test demo, or a game to take advantage of this feature alone.  if the camera becomes something useful in gaming, it will have to start as a gimmick like this, but I personally doubt that it will grow out of this stage, and will be like sony's eyetoy.

I don't see how heart gold/soul silver really added any ways to play, beyond the poke walker which (unless it is a feature/peripheral that they continue to use in new games) was just a gimmick.  I bought it, but it's just a gimmick, and it's uses are limited.  it's fun, and I play/use it more than I play the actual game, right now, but that doesn't mean it will be implemented in the future, or that it is anything of value when considering the game/series on the whole.  it's the pokemon pikachu (2) remade, and it will be as remembered as that device was in enough years/time.

curious, honestly, what did city folk add to the game?  DLC every now and again is one thing if you want to count that, and there was the city (which is just a few buildings for things that existed in the city, if I'm not mistaken, if I am, correct me), a fountain, which was in the game, but removed from WW, and... gogogo.

my point to bringing up valve at all was the sheer amount of content and (free/no extra fee) support that is given for the price, compared to any nintendo game.  the only one that comes close is probably animal crossing, because the game can be replayed and customized near-infinitely, if you have the time/patience.

Nintendo needs to innovate and re-invent their franchises, or else they are going to be stale when bought every year.  I like that the legend of zelda usually only has two games per console, meaning one every 2 and a half years, roughly (I think?  correct me if wrong)
the pokemon games are getting a little out of hand though, if anyone was surprised at that. 

and at this point, I say...

I really want to finish this conversation, but I'm a lazy, lazy man.

that, and I've had this one post open for a good thirty minutes, and forgotten/lost my train of thought.

basically, no game NEEDS video chat, whether or not it's used/optional, and nintendo needs to stop trying to focus on these "features"/gimmicks, and add something to the real game, for people who still care.  not that they aren't already doing so, but that they need to, and a lot, before they lose their devoted fanbase.

like that'll ever happen.  lol 

edit:  OH SH-  tye's 19/almost 20?  you could've fooled me, sadly :/  Psychonaut is also 19, though just freshly/recently


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 14, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> [ignorance]


And you're the one telling me that _I'm_ the ignorant one. Let's just put this to rest, seeing that neither one of us will be coming to an agreement anytime soon.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jul 14, 2010)

I've never seen such lengthy arguments in my life, you guys have impressive stamina/attention spans. XD

But anyway, video chat sounds cool. =) Just have to watch out for creepers.


----------



## Ciaran (Jul 14, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> Ignorance is a state of being uninformed



You still havent told me what you define as ignorance.

And also, you use that word too much, get a muth fuggin' thesaurus.


----------



## Ciaran (Jul 14, 2010)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> I've never seen such lengthy arguments in my life, you guys have impressive stamina/attention spans. XD
> 
> But anyway, video chat sounds cool. =) Just have to watch out for creepers.


Nintendo is the first video game company to introduce children to the horrors of chat roulette.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jul 14, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ogawd.

I'm playing with a paper bag over my head. <=\


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 14, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know damn well what ignorance means, so don't act stupid. Ignorance, by definition, is lack of knowledge or information, which includes, of course, ignoring details and disregarding facts.


----------



## Rawburt (Jul 14, 2010)

Good lord, do people really read all these essay length posts?


----------



## Ciaran (Jul 14, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am aware of what it means, I wanted to know what your definition was, because you wrongly used it 40+ times in this thread.

No-one 'ignored' any givin facts, we just think it's stupid.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 14, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn, tye.  you really just try to piss me off, huh?

I seriously wish that I could find the image macro for different people have different opinions.

thanks for ignoring what I said, makes it all worthwhile.

tl;dr of this thread,


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 14, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Good lord, do people really read all these essay length posts?


Probably not. Which makes me wonder why I even bother saying all that I do if the people I'm arguing with aren't even going to listen to me.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jul 14, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They don't want to listen, Tye. :< People like different things, and facts often don't sway opinions.

Moral of the story: It's okay for everyone to like different things, right? =D


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 14, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't play stupid. Ignorance has a broad definition that encompasses many situations. Most of the time when I use it, it's used in the sense that people are being ignorant of (meaning disregarding or ignoring) the fact that people have different preferences and interests, so you're opinion isn't a fact like you think it is. Or, in the case of this thread, people are being ignorant of the actually subject and reason why I posted it, which was first and foremost to inform people. Instead, people start jumping to conclusions and stating their baseless opinions on a feature that we don't even know much about yet as fact, which is, again, ignorance.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 14, 2010)

I read everything that tye posted, and tried to reply to everything he said, but so much was restated that it gets difficult to respond to him, and what he said to 3 other people, along with myself, and saying more than "you're wrong because I'm right"

oh god this thread.




			
				Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he wasn't playing stupid, he was asking for your definition, since you had given no defined set for the word.  it's a common strategy/courtesy in formal debates (as in school classes) to define what words you use, so that the opponent knows what you mean, and can't misinterpret your words purposefully in order to gain leverage over you, using their own definitions.

and yeah, I lol at your usage of it multiple times per post.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 14, 2010)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's okay everyone to like different things, yes, but ignoring facts when they're presented to you isn't right, especially when people who do so go even further and try to be rude about it as well.


----------



## Ciaran (Jul 14, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The amount of hypocrisy and sheer lack of language skill and nonsense in that post makes it impossible to respond to with even a morsel of intelligence.

Take a class, foo'


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jul 14, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But then they're not worth arguing with, right?

Rise above, Tye :>


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 14, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> I read everything that tye posted, and tried to reply to everything he said, but so much was restated that it gets difficult to respond to him, and what he said to 3 other people, along with myself, and saying more than "you're wrong because I'm right"
> 
> oh god this thread.


I'm not saying "you're wrong because I'm right". That's more like what _you're_ trying to say. I, on the other hand, respond with facts and logic, and reasons as to why I believe what I do, and all the while trying to get you to understand that we both have different interests, and that's okay. But you seem to think that my preferences are _wrong_, instead of just letting it go, accepting the fact that we're different.


----------



## Ciaran (Jul 14, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Give me three examples of when we called you 'wrong' without giving a reason


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 14, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need to find a better hobby than trolling an Animal Crossing forum, you know.

You see, the great thing about being a troll is that you can say whatever you want, regardless of whether it's really true or not, and you'll still piss off your target. You've got the idea down pretty well, as you're plain as day telling me that my posts aren't making any sense at all that that I should "take a class, foo'", which is a prime example of ignorance at its finest, and also a prime example of irony, since we're in an argument about ignorance. But, alas, believing that a troll will ever listen to reason is just plain foolish, so why do I even bother?


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 14, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when you're saying that nintendo isn't just throwing the same game with a new shiny feature tacked on... then no, you aren't responding with facts and logic, in my opinion.

if you read/understood what I said, you would at least be able to agree with certain games being masterpieces, and being so because they aren't the same damn game that we've been handed on a silver platter 4 times before, ex: pokemon, silver platter being video chat, this time.

there will be new features, yes, but on the topic of solely video chat, it is unnecessary in any video game, and this is what I am/was focusing on.

also, you didn't say what city folk added from wild world, instead you branded my entire post as ignorant due to the fact that I have said so much of the same crap to you without any understanding, that I am constantly repeating myself to the point of boredom.

personal attacks, gogogo

I said nothing about your preferences, please quote where I did... I'm sorry if so

this debate/argument/conversation has grown stale, y/n?


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 14, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> And as I have said many times before; Your boyfriend has depression, shouldn't you be putting plasters on his wrists instead of typing out giant barriers of text on an animal crossing forum??


and the topic is pokemon, ladies and gentlemen.

what has science done.



any new news on the video chat being in-game, etc?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 14, 2010)

Grow up and stop bickering about pointless things.  You can't have an argument if you're the bigger man and don't respond to ridiculous accusations.  It's sad that such a good thread turned into an argument about who's more ignorant... the not-so-ignorant thing to do would be to not bicker about meaningless things, such as the definition of ignorant.


----------

